# TX Medicaid Anes Modifiers



## enancy79 (Aug 3, 2011)

Which of the Texas Medicaid managed care entities require the U1 modifier to designate a single anesthesia claim will be submitted? We've been told Texas Medicaid and TMHP Superior Health, are there others?


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Aug 4, 2011)

As it applies to what?
C-sections and Labor Inductions?
The way I understand it is that it will apply to all of them.
U1 = medically necessary prior to 39 wks
U2 = 39 wks or later
U3 = non-medically necessary prior to 39 wks
Effective 09.01.11

If you hear any different please let me know.


----------



## enancy79 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Texas Anesthesia Modifiers*

This is the definition for Anesthesia use of the U1 modifier:         Modifiers U1 (indicating one Medicaid claim) and U2 (indicating two Medicaid claims, one by the supervising anesthesiologist and one by the CRNA) are state-defined modifiers that must be billed by an anesthesiologist or CRNA.

Are other medicaid managed care entities in Texas using this to process anesthesia claims?


----------

